# Lost Paddle - Ark. Below Royal Gorge - Mid July



## kayakben (Jul 1, 2005)

I lost a Werner Player, black shaft with blue blades mid july at riverstation (the train takeout). It has rasta (red,green,yellow)electrical tape in the center of the shaft. 

Ben 
[email protected]


----------

